# Youtube.pair problem.



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

i have paired my Philips Blu ray player with Youtube Nerflix with my laptop computer (and please do not ask me to explain because i simply do not know how i can only link you this web page to show you what i am talking about.file:///C:/Users/derek/Desktop/YouTube%20Pair.html) everytime i get off and back on agaion i have to relog on that paring code which is differant everytime. i put ion the code which i see on the Philips screen but it keeps saying on that site its the wrong code when its not. what is going on?!?
However i can pair it succesfuly with my Samsung Tab. Just not with my laptop comp.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

well, since i can no longer edit my post i was gonna put the error message in it keeps saying on my laptop when i put in the correct code, "Wrong pairing code. Please try again later."


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

OK, i got it paired but i had to delete something (i can not remember what it was. heres the correct link, that link was a dead link. but it was on this page below the "Enter Pairing Code" blank. i will probely have the same problem with it when i get this laptop and get on again. am i missing something?? if its already paired then where is the link to pair it with, it should be on my desktop or something.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

Its happening AGAIN!! And i dont know why? whats worse i do not know how to identify my laptop computer, TV or my Blu Ray player. all i can tell you are the brand names the Blu ray is a Philips, the TV is a Vizio and my laptop com is Hewlrt packert (i think, i cant even spell that dang thing!!) someone please help! why wont my com and blu ray stay paired up?!? WHY?!
How do i avoid this error message: "Wrong pairing code. Please try again later"? :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

after 3 tries now it works! I just want to know why when i close out Youtube on my com or blu ray i have to reconnect the 2 back together again and when i do it takes about 3-6 tries to reconnect the 2. I probely do not have to but if there is an icon on my facebook page that shows im connected with another device, i do not see that icon. something is happening which i do not understand at all!


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

EUREKA! Idiscoverd something on the lower right hand part of the Youtube screen where i do not have re-pair my laptop and blue ray its the Youtube YV icon. i dont know why i didnt discover it before. DUH!! sorry bout this post. im just learning my way around my Philips Blu Ray! ...


----------

